# A fond farewell to Sean's BB.



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean, It served its purpose and now it's gone. It will be missed and remembered fondly. 

May it rest in piece.

Now we have this New Playground!

Rah!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Huh? Did I miss something?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Huh? Did I miss something?


No, but former members will. It was a small BB for many of us Gurus, no longer needed. so Sean took it down.

You're filling much of the gap. 

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah... I see.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 18, 2007)

I could've made it more public and turned it into something like this board Ian, but that's too much work so it was kept private.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Sean for the effort you put into it.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering where to hang my hat after it closed. I had saved a link to this forum some time ago but never ventured as it seemed a forum too many to visit in a busy day.

I'll pull up a chair here now if I may.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 25, 2007)

Mick Seymour said:


> I was wondering where to hang my hat after it closed. I had saved a link to this forum some time ago but never ventured as it seemed a forum too many to visit in a busy day.
> 
> I'll pull up a chair here now if I may.


Welcome aboard Mick!!:shock::shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome Mick!


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo, Mick, welcome aboard. How's sunny Spain these days?



Don


----------



## Mick Seymour (Nov 25, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> How's sunny Spain these days?
> Don



It's a bit cold at the moment as the weather has changed to that autumn/winter greyness. The days start at around 8 to 1' degrees and if the sun shines we can get up to 3' otherwise we hit about 15. The sun sets about 5:3'pm and the temperature plummets again. It wouldn't seem so cold if the houses were built with heating but as it isn't needed for 8 months of the year ...

Thanks for the welcome guys 'n gals. Glad to be here.


----------

